# Sudanese call for UK teacher to be shot!?!



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/7121025.stm

I wish we would send in the SAS to break her out, just to **** them off! I don't think I've ever heard of a bigger over-reaction by a country!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well I thought nuking japan twice for them bombing a bloody harbour! which they got to make movies out of anyway! now that was a kinda crappy reaction blowing up loads of civilians :S

I think it was just an oppurtunity to test it out right!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

squat_this said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/7121025.stm
> 
> I wish we would send in the SAS to break her out, just to **** them off! I don't think I've ever heard of a bigger over-reaction by a country!


Let's all send them a teddy!! What shall we call it?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

******considering the subject I think thats best left to yourself****


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

how can we ever live in peace with countries that are culturally 3000 years behind us.

The day one of these coutries becomes a dominant force in the world is the day we are all well and truly ****ed.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

so u say we shud bomb them now get them over and done with?!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

offo said:


> so u say we shud bomb them now get them over and done with?!


no i didnt pertain to any such concept, i simply made a statment.

if we get on the subject or Iran thats a whole different ball game, but this is not about Iran.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

u know if htey do try this shooting the teacher business talk about real insight for hatefulness i mean calling a teddy bear after a prophet which the kids chose is a little different to shooting a innoncent school teacher..I magine how angry british will be if that was to happen I would be totally ill favoured toward sudan end of story!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

squat_this said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/7121025.stm
> 
> I wish we would send in the SAS to break her out, just to **** them off! I don't think I've ever heard of a bigger over-reaction by a country!


thats mental.


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

how pathetic , lets hope they get the teacher out to **** them off idiots , to right about bieng 300 years behind .


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Shoot her she's ugly.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

offo said:


> well I thought nuking japan twice for them bombing a bloody harbour! which they got to make movies out of anyway! now that was a kinda crappy reaction blowing up loads of civilians :S
> 
> I think it was just an oppurtunity to test it out right!


That is probably one of the most stupid statements I've ever heard in my entire life.

You really are moronic sometimes:gun:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well not really the japs bomb some soliders and the yanks bomb two whole cities full of civilians dont call me moronic, that is the epotome of tyranny and is the biggest act of terrorism in history that basically is what it was mate!

Just it was done by the free world! and if u didn't notice part of it was sarcasm about the films :......

It was just trying to show russia how strong they were! thats all nothing honourable especially when they made jap emperor on tv tell his people he aint a god! Nothing honourable or desirable about those qualities! Shameful behaviour!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sudan are doing this because they know it will upset the british, and it is THE only way they can upset us. The woman was over there to help the poor out, and this is what she gets in return, absolutely atrocious, and a great advert for islam I don't think.

Is it any wonder that the rest of the world is just against islam when they come out with ridiculous laws as such. I doubt it says in the koran, "do not name teddies in the name of the great prophet, or you will be beheaded"

If it does then it shows how ridiculous it is


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

offo said:


> Well not really the japs bomb some soliders and the yanks bomb two whole cities full of civilians dont call me moronic, that is the epotome of tyranny and is the biggest act of terrorism in history that basically is what it was mate!
> 
> Just it was done by the free world!


What are you on about???:crazy:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

offo lets not get into the debate about nuking a country during one of the biggest wars that helped to end the years of bloodshed... and say its the same kind of over reaction to some woman who called a teady and is now in prison, however daft that maybe be...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

This is the Saudi bollocks yet again... The vast majority of muslims think this behaviour is awful tbh. But Saudi have their own agenda which includes hurting the profile of Islam worldwide.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

offo said:


> Well not really the japs bomb some soliders and the yanks bomb two whole cities full of civilians dont call me moronic, that is the epotome of tyranny and is the biggest act of terrorism in history that basically is what it was mate!
> 
> Just it was done by the free world!


You obviously do not know anyone imprisoned by the japanese on the burma railway. Oh wait sweden right???

yes, they really contributed against tyranny didn't they?

Now, the reason the (already tested) bomb was dropped was to force the japanese into surrender, as it was against their belief to surrender, and they were just performong suicide missions against the US soldiers, not to mention ordering countless Japanese soldiers to fight to the death against impossible odds.

Now if a country has the means to end a war, should more soldiers die by them not using it??? Or should the war be bought to a halt as quickly as possible?

No brainer really do you not think?

I doubt very much that the bombing of pearl harbor and the subsequent films that were made and continue to be made were very much on the presidents mind when he issued the order.

Erm, "well, they did us a favour really by allowing us to make an action feature film about the pearl harbor tragedy, so we shouldn't end this war quickly, let's drag it out longer and lose more brave U.S soldiers, then I can explain to the grieving families that lost sons in the final months of the war, that I could have saved their sons, but hollywood urged me not to as a thank you to the kind Japanese people"....

:crazy:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Offo, leave international politics alone mate... Embaressing.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

the sudanese say calling a teddy is insight for hatred...shooting a school teacher doesnt promote racial hatred!? its like they want a war!

JW007 its quite simple really..i think the yanks wanted to show off their nuke power to their rivals and it was an over reaction to the harbour bombing! And it was tyranny really,, I dont care what u say or think of my opinoin but i think it stands


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

offo said:


> Well not really the japs bomb some soliders and the yanks bomb two whole cities full of civilians dont call me moronic, that is the epotome of tyranny and is the biggest act of terrorism in history that basically is what it was mate!
> 
> Just it was done by the free world! and if u didn't notice part of it was sarcasm about the films :......
> 
> It was just trying to show russia how strong they were! thats all nothing honourable especially when they made jap emperor on tv tell his people he aint a god! Nothing honourable or desirable about those qualities! Shameful behaviour!


u bloody a$$, Russia were allied with us and the Yanks, the Japs and Krauts were united with each other, and Italy, but they were pathetic anyway....

The Japs were a bunch of proper evil fvckers back then and certainly on a par with the Germans thats for sure, so I think tbh Pearl Harbour was the last straw, not just tit for tat.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

megatron said:


> Offo, leave international politics alone mate... Embaressing.


Agreed.

I have very little knowledge of international politics hence why I don't go making bold statements about stuff I have no idea about! Take note Offo mate.


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

I think the key thing here is that it was the islamic children that came up with the name of the teddy, she only allowed it. Are the children up for trial no, and they shouldnt be it is simply a cultural mistanding which has been blown out of all proportion. THe only people to blame are simply the parents that havn't taught them respect of their religious Icons.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

offo said:


> JW007 its quite simple really..i think the yanks wanted to show off their nuke power to their rivals and it was an over reaction to the harbour bombing! And it was tyranny really,, I dont care what u say or think of my opinoin but i think it stands


I find your lack of comprimise and understanding disgusting, but then I remember this is probably what one of your idiot liberal teachers told you today at school...


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Mohammed maried a 6 year old girl called Aisha when he was 54, Aisha was six or seven years old when betrothed to Mohammed. She stayed in her parents' home until the age of nine, when the marriage was consummated.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aisha

So paedophilia is in and teddies named Mohammed are out.:crazy:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

offo said:


> the sudanese say calling a teddy is insight for hatred...shooting a school teacher doesnt promote racial hatred!? its like they want a war!
> 
> JW007 its quite simple really..*i think the yanks wanted to show off their nuke power to their rivals *and it was an over reaction to the harbour bombing! And it was tyranny really,, I dont care what u say or think of my opinoin but i think it stands


 so wrong!......... go back a read about the history of ww2...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i just dont think bombing civilians is the way to do it..look how everyone reacted to 2 towers being blown up...but when its cities then its fine hunky dory!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Mega, you're probably right mate

Offo, yes you are 100% entitled to your opinion.

Does it stand, absolutely 100% no it doesn't.

I wonder what our American friends will think of this.

Offo, so do you not think that the Blitz was ok in war then?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

JellyFox said:


> Mohammed maried a 6 year old girl called Aisha when he was 54, Aisha was six or seven years old when betrothed to Mohammed. She stayed in her parents' home until the age of nine, when the marriage was consummated.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aisha
> 
> So paedophilia is in and teddies named Mohammed are out.:crazy:


I think you will find that 1. Things were very different 1500 years ago (not just semites getting maried to kids - but we were doing it in England too mate).

2. This "kill her" attitude is not what the actual people of the Sudan think, it's the Saudi proppaganda yet again.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That was not saying you are right offo, it was supposed to be below mega


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> the reason the (already tested) bomb was dropped was to force the japanese into surrender, as it was against their belief to surrender, and they were just performong suicide missions against the US soldiers, not to mention ordering countless Japanese soldiers to fight to the death against impossible odds.


He speaks the truth.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

megatron said:


> I find your lack of comprimise and understanding disgusting, but then I remember this is probably what one of your idiot liberal teachers told you today at school...


all it is, is my opinon not a bloody statement of the truth but thats what i have gathered from being at school all my mates any alot of youths my age group think the same its education dont blame me for what my teachers portray across to us..

And I aint swedish...my grandad was in the blackwatch under world war 2 ok?!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Remember also mate, that back then nobody really knew about the after effects of nuking somewhere... Which in hindsight had much longer lasting reprocussions than just the blast.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

umm would someone like to fill me on the margret thachter issue as it was a little before my time to be honest..i heard she killed industry or something little off topic but i just wanted a quick fill in about that business!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

megatron said:


> 2. This "kill her" attitude is not what the actual people of the Sudan think, it's the Saudi proppaganda yet again.


can u tell me how saudi are propogating the kill her attitudue as i have not seen it anywhere,


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

My Grandfathers brother was a pow in burma, and although he died when i was quite young, I remember some of the storied he used to tell (the not so bad ones as I was a chid).

But my grandad told me some more as I got older and boy, ther are no worse, evil people on the planet.

Although I do like todays Japanese very much, how they could be so evil then is beyond me. It's the wholle bully thing. I hate bullys in any form, and they were the worst.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

offo said:


> umm would someone like to fill me on the margret thachter issue as it was a little before my time to be honest..i heard she killed industry or something little off topic but i just wanted a quick fill in about that business!


Stop trying to take the **** and ruin a serious thread


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

megatron said:


> Things were very different 1500 years ago (not just semites getting maried to kids - but we were doing it in England too mate).


Mohammed is held by muslims as the perfect example for mankind.

Mohammed's behavior is imitated by around a billion people globally who strain out the gnat and gulp down the cammel.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

u think its best to be a neutral country in the end or is it best to do whats appaerntly right?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

tahir said:


> can u tell me how saudi are propogating the kill her attitudue as i have not seen it anywhere,


The saudi's have their own "version" of Islaam (wahabbism) which includes stoning women to death, mandatory beard growing and rediculous escalation of punishment for crime. This was thought up about 150 years ago (obviosuly the guy knew better than the original authors of the religion). The country of SAudi-Arabia was then "helped" into power by Britian.

Nowadays the Saudis pay for loads of negative proppaganda againt Muslims who are not of their own exact beliefs (extremist). Including "sponsoring" mosques throught the world so that their extreme version of Islam can be indoctrinated to the regular joes.

It's the same ideoligy that Osama apouts and only serves to increase hate against "muslims" because to us they are all the same people. But the Saudi's don't care as long as they can dictate over their land all the time feeding off the West.

I'm going to get shot in my bed tonight lol.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

offo said:


> umm would someone like to fill me on the margret thachter issue as it was a little before my time to be honest..i heard she killed industry or something little off topic but i just wanted a quick fill in about that business!


She stopped the striking mentality that was strangling britain mate. It was a little before my time in all honesty. But i've heard more people praise her than curse her.

It makes me laugh how blair just gave away the 4 billion a year rebate we got from europe, when she fought so hard to get it.

Labout love giving away/spending our money.

Anyway offo, back to the point. If you want to know about maggie, do a search online or start a new thread dude.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

JellyFox said:


> Mohammed is held by muslims as the perfect example for mankind.
> 
> Mohammed's behavior is imitated by around a billion people globally who strain out the gnat and gulp down the cammel.


LOL he married a 6 year old...well i there are suni's and she'a i dont think the suni's believe that!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

JellyFox said:


> Mohammed is held by muslims as the perfect example for mankind.
> 
> Mohammed's behavior is imitated by around a billion people globally who strain out the gnat and gulp down the cammel.


That's a typical racist, ignorant attitude, which is what "they" want... Clap clap.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

offo said:


> u think its best to be a neutral country in the end or is it best to do whats appaerntly right?


I believe it's best to have the balls to stand up for what is right. even if it means losing. At least your grandchildren will be able to hold their heads up high.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

offo said:


> the sudanese say calling a teddy is insight for hatred...shooting a school teacher doesnt promote racial hatred!? its like they want a war!
> 
> JW007 its quite simple really..i think the yanks wanted to show off their nuke power to their rivals and it was an over reaction to the harbour bombing! And it was tyranny really,, I dont care what u say or think of my opinoin but i think it stands


I dont think i have ever heard a more naive an uneducated statement.....

If i was pip you would have now recieved a whole page full of put downs and abuse.lol

Think you need to read some history books mate, or at the very least watch "*the world at war*" its now incolour and on dvd you know


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

megatron said:


> The saudi's have their own "version" of Islaam (wahabbism) which includes stoning women to death, mandatory beard growing and rediculous escalation of punishment for crime. This was thought up about 150 years ago (obviosuly the guy knew better than the original authors of the religion). The country of SAudi-Arabia was then "helped" into power by Britian.


the guys name was abdul wahab, he only brought back to saudi what was started 1428 years ago by muhammed peace be upon him,

he implemented sharia law which was started by the prohet himself, so he did not bring bak nething new, he just brought back islam how it was supposed to be.

with regards to saudi funding terrorism, if u had actually been to saudi u would see how hard they come down on extremists.

ppl in saudi are even afraid to talk about the quran, and hadith (sayings of the prohet) without the governemt arresting them. saudi are actually getting much more strict then the western countries as well because they know they have a bigger duty to catch terrorists.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

tahir said:


> the guys name was abdul wahab, he only brought back to saudi what was started 1428 years ago by muhammed peace be upon him,
> 
> he implemented sharia law which was started by the prohet himself, so he did not bring bak nething new, he just brought back islam how it was supposed to be.
> 
> ...


That's how you see it... I know other muslims that see it completely differently, and quite frankly if that "version" of Islam sees fit to stone women to death and shoot people for blasphemy... Then it has no place on this Earth.



> he implemented sharia law which was started by the prohet himself, so he did not bring bak nething new, he just brought back islam how it was supposed to be.


The above statement requires evidence to be true of which there is none, just alot of other muslims who can't stant the extremist twist of wahabisim.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I like saudi's from arabia. They helped my mate out "Laurence" a few years ago when he had a bit of bother with the Turks....

Sound old crew they are...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Every time I row with the wife, I threaten her with, "that's it, we're emigrating to saudi arabia, let's see how gobby you are to me there"...

usually works


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Do we dare ask Robsta?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

megatron said:


> and quite frankly if that "version" of Islam sees fit to stone women to death and shoot people for blasphemy... Then it has no place on this Earth.


sitck to ur oppinion mate, ill stick to mine


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ask what??


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

tahir said:


> sitck to ur oppinion mate, ill stick to mine


If you think that punishing this woman by death is OK, then:

1. You go aginst what most muslims call "Islam".

2. You don't deserve to live in the UK.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Women and children should be treated with utmost respect and care. Not violence in any way. It is a form of bullying which I abhor.

I read something about the Taliban (which was comfirmed by my Afghan pal mohammed funnily enough) where they shot women who were teaching kids in schools because a woman is not allowed to or something like that...

You just wish these hard men would drop their AK's and say to you lets have a one on one....bottless fcuks


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Tahir

Some reading for you, so maybe you can make your own opinoins rather than be told what to think...

http://www.ummah.net/Al_adaab/salafi2.html

http://www.amislam.com/warning.htm


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Under Taliban law supposedly, it is illegal for women to be treated by male doctors. at the same time it is illegal for women to become doctors, so go figure what happens when a woman becomes seriously ill?


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

megatron said:


> Tahir
> 
> Some reading for you, so maybe you can make your own opinoins rather than be told what to think...
> 
> ...


I would click on those but I'm worried about ending up on some government register of possible terrorist suspects and getting shot!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

megatron said:


> If you think that punishing this woman by death is OK, then:
> 
> 1. You go aginst what most muslims call "Islam".
> 
> 2. You don't deserve to live in the UK.


whatever happened to freedom of speech!

firstly i would like 2 say i dont agree with whats happened in sudan, so lets make it clear,

did u know if u are muslim u have to agree with gods law do you know that mate?

ne muslim that tells u i dont can not really say he is a true muslim, this is because there are many verses in the quran which state u have to agree and abide by gods law,

i dont understand how u can say i dont deserve to be in the uk just because i follow my beliefs. im not like other muslims who lie and fear the ppl cause of there beliefs. i tell it how it is.

im muslim i love gods law, nothing wrong with that


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't see the point in continuing this discussion Tahir, I have left you some links to study. It's up to you to ignore them or not. Frankly gauging the quality of your responses in this thread I would think it unlikely to open your eyes, just keep believing the hate mate.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

squat_this said:


> Under Taliban law supposedly, it is illegal for women to be treated by male doctors. at the same time it is illegal for women to become doctors, so go figure what happens when a woman becomes seriously ill?


Is Taliban law the same as saudi law...I'm getting confused

But that Dr thing is absolutely ridiculous. It seems to me that these people only treat women as such to make themselves feel important. because no other country/person will take them seriously.

It reminds me of some drunk down a pub who is ridiculed by his peers for being a tw*t.

So goes home and batters his mrs cos his dinner isn't what he wants.....

Not much difference imo


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

robsta9 said:


> Is Taliban law the same as saudi law...I'm getting confused


essentially yes.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

megatron said:


> That's a typical racist, ignorant attitude, which is what "they" want... Clap clap.


1. Since when has islam been a race?

2. The comment I made shows the hypocrisy of islamic beliefs where a toys name is more offensive than paedophilia. I think you will find my comment was made out of insight not ignorance.

3. I will will accept an apology for trying to brand me a racist on a public forum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats seriously ****ed up.

I will keep my opinion about countries like that to my self as not to upset sensitive types:cool:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

JellyFox said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. The comment I made shows the hypocrisy of islamic beliefs where a toys name is more offensive than paedophilia.
> 
> .


so the goverment of sudan arrest this women and it shows that these are islamic beliefs!?

u cant judge the whole religion on something one goverment decided to do.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

tahir said:


> so the goverment of sudan arrest this women and it shows that these are islamic beliefs!?
> 
> u cant judge the whole religion on something one goverment decided to do.


According to islamic law even the teddy itself is forbidden.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what gods do they actually worship there?? they sound a bit fooked up to me..... killing someone for naming someone afetr a boxer is beyond me...........


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

How the hell did the authorities find out about the name of a teddybear in a school?!?!? What sort of bellend reports that?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The thing is, they go crazy over a Teddy bear, then cry when someone makes a cartoon over it.

These countries a re relatively poor right. I just think that islamic hysteria gives them something to do, they should get a playstation and sort their fcuking lives out instead of trying to force their views on people more educated than themselves


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Kezz said:


> what gods do they actually worship there?? they sound a bit fooked up to me..... killing someone for naming someone afetr a boxer is beyond me...........


lol, quality.

And how nobody got my laurence joke is beyond me....you meatheads


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

One of the kids told their parents about how much fun they had at school today naming their teddy Mohammed...parents tell the police...

A lot of muslims are called Mohammed...is it not blasmephous by the parents to do this???


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> lol, quality.
> 
> And how nobody got my laurence joke is beyond me....you meatheads


I did eventually get it, but at first I thought you had some story about a friend who had a bit of trouble with some local Turks! Hence the do we dare ask bit! It's not that I think you're a bit mental or anything...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

jw007 i dont wanan get in argument or like to a level of dislike...but what is it u believe in...i mean why wud u think the yanks would go so far as to use nuke weapons..my comment is niaeve? saying that a world super power with a new weapon wouldnt want to use it? or isi t that i think muslims want to inspire hatred?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

why dont we all go hippy again? weed sex and music come on sounds good to me!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Personnely I think we should be storming the embassey and rioting and burning things as they would to our embassy over there if we were wanting to kill one of theirs. but we dont know how to unite do we. yet we sit on forums and argue with each other.

But take note how one of ours is treated over there, yet how Britain bends over backwards for those over here.... sickens me. Clerics are allowed to say whatever they want and human rights or those soft c0cks in power wont deport them...(or hang them). We could learn from these people that you dont let a foreinger come into your culture and change things.

Britain should be ready to go to war if they go ahead with killing her. Wether it's one or a million of your people it's the same principle. We would never treat them like that here. Probably give them a council house and a car and ask them if they need anything else!

I have to wonder if it's provoked or staged to get people like ourselves reved up again for war against Islan/Muslims. How do poor practically street people end up with large printed banner and that stuff to march with?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Britain should be ready to go to war if they go ahead with killing her. with?


Great post TS,im digging my combats out now!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Personnely I think we should be storming the embassey and rioting and burning things as they would to our embassy over there if we were wanting to kill one of theirs. but we dont know how to unite do we. yet we sit on forums and argue with each other.
> 
> But take note how one of ours is treated over there, yet how Britain bends over backwards for those over here.... sickens me. Clerics are allowed to say whatever they want and human rights or those soft c0cks in power wont deport them...(or hang them). We could learn from these people that you dont let a foreinger come into your culture and change things.
> 
> ...


I agree, the government should start thinking about sanctions, its gone on too long, its pathetic.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

This gov't go to war over a Brit, you're having a laugh mate.

Now if it was a foreign natiional, we'd already have a task force over there ready to storm and kidnap her back, but a full blooded english person? more chance of winning the lottery dude.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

guys dont get me started, its those bastards that need shot, and our governent too, as tainted said, we should band together as a nation and burn the bastarding place down


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

pmsl....fvck me, where a right band of fvckin vigilante's


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

megatron said:


> Remember also mate, that back then nobody really knew about the after effects of nuking somewhere... Which in hindsight had much longer lasting reprocussions than just the blast.


dont be silly


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Five-O said:


> pmsl....fvck me, where a right band of fvckin vigilante's


The truth is we're normal people who are fooking p1ssed off to the back teeth of these fooking lunatics running amok in the world causing misery and mayhem and doing it in the name of religion.

Its a fookin teddy!!! What a crock of sh1te


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i say pull out all aid ,refuse entry to britain for non christians,leave the imbeciles to fester in there own fanatascism,you cant reason non thinking with idiots.

they would better become apostate,s.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

The reaction that many of you gents are showing is EXACTLY that which the extremists in Sudan are hoping to provoke. The sentence is for a few weeks, she'll be out in a jiffy and that can be the end of it.

Don't confuse Islam with politics. Majority of British Muslims abhor what has happened in Sudan.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

gym rat said:


> guys dont get me started, its those bastards that need shot, and our governent too, as tainted said, we should band together as a nation and burn the bastarding place down


"bastarding"? Not sure what it is but I'm gauging it ain't good. Is it a noun or a verb?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> The reaction that many of you gents are showing is EXACTLY that which the extremists in Sudan are hoping to provoke. The sentence is for a few weeks, she'll be out in a jiffy and that can be the end of it.
> 
> Don't confuse Islam with politics. Majority of British Muslims abhor what has happened in Sudan.


in most if not all islamic countrys islam is the religion and politics rolled into one, if they were seperate this issue would not have been raised as the polititions wouldnt have wasted their time on this miniscule matter,espcially when the laws would be more sensible,c'mon teddy naming leads to prison,sounds like a bernard manning joke.:crazy:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> "bastarding"? Not sure what it is but I'm gauging it ain't good. Is it a noun or a verb?


its a noun mate! :blowme:


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> The sentence is for a few weeks, she'll be out in a jiffy and that can be the end of it


That isn't the point


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> in most if not all islamic countrys islam is the religion and politics rolled into one,


Give me some examples?

I cannot think of any Islamic country that does not have different views of Islam and politics - Turkey, Afghanistan, Palestine, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Pakistan - all have moderates and extremists.

Don't make the mistake of tarring a country with the one brush based on the actions of a few nutters.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

squat_this said:


> That isn't the point


I disagree with you. IF this post was entitled "Sudanese jail teacher for a fortnight" - do you think we'd be discussing it in these terms. Some of the boys are getting themselves ready to storm the Sudanese Embassy as we speak.

Tainted is making up the molotov cocktails right now in his front room - he's fuming!

I still think a jail sentence is daft for what its worth - I'm not defending it, I'm merely stating you should keep this in proportion with what is actually happening.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> Give me some examples?
> 
> I cannot think of any Islamic country that does not have different views of Islam and politics - Turkey, Afghanistan, Palestine, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Pakistan - all have moderates and extremists.
> 
> Don't make the mistake of tarring a country with the one brush based on the actions of a few nutters.


the head of iran is the supreme iotollah -spelling? who makes final decisions,turkey yes they are a democracy and want to join the eu so definatly no religion running tjings there,afghanistan and palestine and iraq are very poor examples for your reply imo.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

IN respose to Offo on the use of nukes on Japan.

How man people, soliders , civilians would have been killed if the dogged resistance the Japs put up as the Allies liberated each island before reaching Japan had continued?

How many more pictures would the world have seen of women throwing their children of cliffs before jumping themselves, due to being convinced they would be raped/killed by the advancing Allies.

This sounds like , once again , a distorted version of history is being taught in schools , to make everything the Western nations do/did to be worse than the actions of others.

How would you deal with a nation to whom the notion of surrender is so distateful, that its population is prepared to die rather than live with the 'shame' of surrender?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i wud die for my country and countrymen...but i just hate the thought of targetting civilians to end a war espcially when its america doing it. thats my point


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Its easy to understand that in some obscure corner of the globe there are some people that hold to the conviction that naming a teddy bear mohammed is a capital offence. There are still canibal tribes in remote jungles and other equaly odd barbaric peoples who have yet to be educated.

The shocking thing with islam is that seemingly well educated people can sudenly become deeply offended by cartoons and teddies names.

Here is an example of people who were born and raised in England who are furious over a cartoon:


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

i've worked in that part of the world for years... and alot of you boys have no clue how things work... this is nothing more than a political game incited by local khadis to get one back to the west for all the misery apperently caused by the u.s and us.

any stupid move will jus get her killed , god willing she will be back in a few days..

we the british used to have a lot of leaverage on that part of the world but since we joined george bush bombing innocent ppl all over the muslim.. we now have very little "fans" there... and dont forget theres a fukin war goin there , soo jailing a british citizen is not a big deal to them...

even in countries like kenya , tanzania where the ppl are very easy goin , most of the public hate the yanks and brits now... while we are brainwashed by sky news and fox news with baised news... and suddenly get suprised and shocked when a brit is messed up abroad... i know personally believe me.

most muslims in this country and around the world are ashamed that once again their religion is dragged into a fuked up game played by governments...

soo please lets leave the who cristian -muslim crap out of this...

its an isolated case , leave it at that..

god be with her.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

At the end of the day this incident is not representative of Islam and - as an atheist - I wish that people would stop denigrating a religion practiced by almost a billion people, tarring all adherents with the same brush because of a few nutjobs. Christianity has its own nutjobs and I'm sure Judaism, etc., does too. It's very interesting to read the BBC Have Your Say about this; there are a LOT of comments from Muslim readers in the UK and abroad criticising the very fact that Ms Gibbons was even arrested. She's even got the Muslim Council of Britain on her side, for crying out loud.

Rather, this speaks volumes about the regime in power in Sudan. Let's face it, a regime which isn't averse to genocide (Darfur, anyone?) won't think twice about making an example of some white Christian woman letting a group of kids exercise free thought.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

dmcc said:


> At the end of the day this incident is not representative of Islam and - as an atheist - I wish that people would stop denigrating a religion practiced by almost a billion people, tarring all adherents with the same brush because of a few nutjobs.


Muslims and Islam are not the same thing. There are millions of muslims who are deeply shocked at the punishment handed out for this non crime, unfortunatly these muslims have no idea about islamic law.

If these moderate muslims understood what islamic jurisprudence actually requires of them they would be challenged to the core.

I by no means wish to offend any muslims as muslims are people just like the rest of us. However, Islam is not a person it is an ideology that requires its adherents to conquer and subjugate the world so sharia law may be implemented.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> Muslims and Islam are not the same thing. There are millions of muslims who are deeply shocked at the punishment handed out for this non crime, unfortunatly these muslims have no idea about islamic law.
> 
> If these moderate muslims understood what islamic jurisprudence actually requires of them they would be challenged to the core.
> 
> I by no means wish to offend any muslims as muslims are people just like the rest of us. However, Islam is not a person it is an ideology that requires its adherents to conquer and subjugate the world so sharia law may be implemented.


Can't say that I agree with you I'm afraid. Islam teaches tolerance, learning, equality, modesty and peace, but as with almost everything in life that was handed down by word of mouth it has been open to interpretation; Sharia jurisprudence is equally prone to be twisted. The fact that people interpret ANY religion to suit their own ends shows that they are just wanting to manipulate.

Also, Sharia and Islam are not one and the same. Just look at Turkey.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Can't say that I agree with you I'm afraid. Islam teaches tolerance, learning, equality, modesty and peace, but as with almost everything in life that was handed down by word of mouth it has been open to interpretation; Sharia jurisprudence is equally prone to be twisted. The fact that people interpret ANY religion to suit their own ends shows that they are just wanting to manipulate.
> 
> Also, Sharia and Islam are not one and the same. Just look at Turkey.


In fact, many Muslims are simply unaware of the Qur'an's near absence of verses that preach non-violence. This is because their understanding of Islam comes from what they are taught by others. In the West, it is typical for Muslims to come to believe that their religion must be like Christianity - preaching the New Testament virtues of peace, love, and tolerance - because Muslims are taught that Islam is supposed to be superior in every way. They are somewhat surprised and embarrassed to learn that the evidence of the Qur'an and the bloody history of Islam are very much in contradiction to this.

Muhammad was a military leader, laying siege to towns, massacring the men, raping their women, enslaving their children, and taking what was once the property of others for his own. On several occasions he rejected offers of surrender from the besieged inhabitants and killed those whom he could take prisoner. He inspired his followers to battle even when they did not feel it was right to fight, threatening them with Hell if they did not, promising them slaves and booty if they did. Muhammad allowed his men to rape traumatized women captured in battle. Neither did he leave a clear line of succession, which resulted in internal war after his death that has left Shias and Sunnis at each others' throats to this day.


----------



## simba (Nov 25, 2007)

read the quran jellyfox...

like any other religious text ... you can make what you want out of it...


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

simba said:


> read the quran jellyfox...
> 
> like any other religious text ... you can make what you want out of it...


The Prophet mohammed said: "The Hour [the Day of Judgement] will not begin until the Muslims fight the Jews and kill them. A Jew will hide behind a rock or a tree, and the rock or tree will say, 'O Muslim, O slave of Allah! There is a Jew behind me, come and kill him!' - except for the gharqad (box thorn), for it is one of the trees of the Jews."[al-Bukhaari, 2926]

Hmmmm I suppose I'm reading too much into it when I think that it says kill Jews..........

Oooops! my bad


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

JellyFox said:


> I by no means wish to offend any muslims as muslims are people just like the rest of us. .


by calling the prohet of islam a pedo doesn't really offend anyone does it:jerk:


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

just wanna say robsta i got the lawrence thing didnt they make a great film about that toorob u kill me you really do .


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> Hmmmm I suppose I'm reading too much into it when I think that it says kill Jews..........
> 
> Oooops! my bad


More like whoever translated and interpreted it a few hundred years ago read too much into something. If the Quran says to kill all the Jews, why is it then that Islam recognises Moses and Jesus as Prophets too?

More to the point, given my deep distrust of organised religion of any kind, why do I care?


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

tahir said:


> by calling the prohet of islam a pedo doesn't really offend anyone does it:jerk:


The Prophet of islam had 11 wives during his lifetime and the youngest of which was aisha who was 6 years old.

If I married a 6 year old what would you call me?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes and the fact that we are now in a different culture some 1500 years later has nothing to do with it...


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

dmcc said:


> More like whoever translated and interpreted it a few hundred years ago read too much into something. If the Quran says to kill all the Jews, why is it then that Islam recognises Moses and Jesus as Prophets too?quote]
> 
> 1. You have no idea that you just insulted islam by saying the Quran is corrupted. In fact the quran is probably the best preserved book on earth.
> 
> 2 .Islam recognises moses and jesus but denies that jesus died for mankind. Instead allah had an imposter crucified and took jesus to paradise. Which is the same thing as denying christs purpose.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Yes and the fact that we are now in a different culture some 1500 years later has nothing to do with it...


Here in England we live in a different culture but around the world Islam is stilll practiced just as in the times of mohammed.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

JellyFox as you were not alive in the times of Mohammed you cannot state that for a fact; nor can it be stated as a fact that the Quran is the best preserved book in history as the lessons in it were originally passed down orally. The same applies to the Bible.

TBH I have had enough of this conversation - this is precisely the reason I try to avoid discussing religion or politics. People get blinkered by their own views.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure moderate Muslims by multitudes worldwide will come out and protest the proposed punishment for this British woman and condemn fellow Muslims who are rioting over yet another great insult to the esteemed Islamic faith. Yep, any day now. Ah, moderate Muslims. What a courageous, insightful, sapient group they are.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Yes and the fact that we are now in a different culture some 1500 years later has nothing to do with it...


makes no difference whatsoever....

so you think it's ok, no matter what period of time to do that sort of thing to a 6 year old do you, say even if it was 1500 years ago.....

At the end of the day, yes it is the extremists who are tainting muslims, but it is the rest of the muslim worlds job to sort the nutters out.

We make the BNP feel hated, we outlaw combat 18, NF etc.

Muslims in general sympathise with the nutters, and if this is how muhammed wanted it then fcuk him. And I don't give a flying fcuk who that offends..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

justdiscovering said:


> just wanna say robsta i got the lawrence thing didnt they make a great film about that toorob u kill me you really do .


At least someone got it..... 

I though it was hilarious but got no comments on it.....why do I bother


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Jellyfox was neg repped....I take it whoever did it had the balls to leave their name...

I just repped you dude to cancel it out.

He has not said anything out of order, just because some may not like his opinions does not mean you should neg rep him. :jerk:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

For the record, that wasn't me - the neg rep was there earlier. And also for the record Rob, I have not condoned anything on this thread, and certainly not inappropriate relationships with a child.

I've said my piece on this topic and will say no more.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

The sneaky neg repper left there name and reason ("taking things out of context, no posts trying to insight racisim... not impressive frankly") I took the neg rep as a compliment, it showed me he had no argument.

Thanks for the rep robsta


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It's people like that who see things the way they want to see it, and when anyone brings up a subject they start to lose an argument at, out comes the race card....

You have not tried to insight racism whatsoever, it's an open discussion, and no one has been racist in anyway......

This is what's wrong with the country, and has proved my point, you cannot have a discussion on immigration without being labelled racist......makes me laugh


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dmcc said:


> For the record, that wasn't me - the neg rep was there earlier. And also for the record Rob, I have not condoned anything on this thread, and certainly not inappropriate relationships with a child.
> 
> I've said my piece on this topic and will say no more.


fair enough mate


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

lets all bend over backwards as the majority to pander to minorities, and dont have christmas celebrations in local shopping centre just in case it offends some cunnt who belongs elsewhere,then when we are elsewhere what is done to accomodate us-nought!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I think its a shame that the situation was not cleared up earlier. A simple warning would have surficied with a explanation of why you can not name items/things Mohammed.

I wonder how they would react if we took to the streets and started burning their flag??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

We'd be called racist....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you remember that guy who dressed up as a suicide bomber protesting in london over the muhammed cartoons....How can he be a good muslim when he was on parole for crack dealing. I know some asian guys, some good friends of mine who practise islam and are in the mosque every day. And most of them sell drugs, how can that be right in their minds???

Hoew can they claim to be peaceful and religious in the morning, then sell drugs in the evening


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Do you remember that guy who dressed up as a suicide bomber protesting in london over the muhammed cartoons....How can he be a good muslim when he was on parole for crack dealing. I know some asian guys, some good friends of mine who practise islam and are in the mosque every day. And most of them sell drugs, how can that be right in their minds???
> 
> How can they claim to be peaceful and religious in the morning, then sell drugs in the evening


The madrid train bombings were partialy financed with drug money and the dynamite used was obtained through a straight swap for hashish.

Some muslims believe themselves to be pure and honest yet are more than ready to sell you drugs, alcohol, pork and other things noramaly forbidden to muslims because islam permits acts of sin and deception. Al-taqiyya is the islamic practice of lying and sinning for the furtherance of islam, it even permits a muslim to renounce his faith to save his life.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

How come you know so much about all this mate??


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

JellyFox said:


> The madrid train bombings were partialy financed with drug money and the dynamite used was obtained through a straight swap for hashish.
> 
> Some muslims believe themselves to be pure and honest yet are more than ready to sell you drugs, alcohol, pork and other things noramaly forbidden to muslims because islam permits acts of sin and deception. Al-taqiyya is the islamic practice of lying and sinning for the furtherance of islam, it even permits a muslim to renounce his faith to save his life.


so your saying dont trust a muslim they're all lying fuc5ers


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No, you can't generalise a religion by the actions of a few. Whay he is saying is that some of them choose to justify their illegal/terror activities through this course.

I know quite a few muslims, and most are exceptional people, but a few are scum. Now this is the case for many other people I know also, the difference is, they don't pretend to be church going religous types.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

JellyFox said:


> islam permits acts of sin and deception. Al-taqiyya is the islamic practice of lying and sinning for the furtherance of islam, it even permits a muslim to renounce his faith to save his life.


r u mad, suni do not beleive in taqiyah, it is shia,

there is no statement in the quran or hadeeth to back up this statement,

but yes you r aloud to renounce ur faith when u feel u r going to get killed, that does make sense,

so ur telling me if some1 puts a gun 2 ur head u wont renounce ur faith, even if ur aloud!?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> No, you can't generalise a religion by the actions of a few. Whay he is saying is that some of them choose to justify their illegal/terror activities through this course.
> 
> I know quite a few muslims, and most are exceptional people, but a few are scum. Now this is the case for many other people I know also, the difference is, they don't pretend to be church going religous types.


i agree with this totally robsta,i just wanted to get a explanation on this from porky, i think if your a genuine person your gonna be genuine no matter what religion you practise,

on another note with the previous comment about lying to further islam,i now know where the old racist term "you lying dirty arab" came from.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

JellyFox said:


> The Prophet mohammed said: "The Hour [the Day of Judgement] will not begin until the Muslims fight the Jews and kill them. A Jew will hide behind a rock or a tree, and the rock or tree will say, 'O Muslim, O slave of Allah! There is a Jew behind me, come and kill him!' - except for the gharqad (box thorn), for it is one of the trees of the Jews."[al-Bukhaari, 2926]
> 
> Hmmmm I suppose I'm reading too much into it when I think that it says kill Jews..........
> 
> Oooops! my bad


you have just interpreted this hadeeth by ur self!

the jews talked about in that hadeeth r they going to be the followers of the anti- christ or not? do you even know?

find out because you seem to think ur a scholar in islam the way your interpreting everything


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

tahir said:


> r u mad, suni do not beleive in taqiyah, it is shia,
> 
> there is no statement in the quran or hadeeth to back up this statement,
> 
> ...


but shia sect is in iran and iran are the middle east super power so are you saying we should be worried?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i found this website is there any truth in these excerpts?

http://www.prophetofdoom.net/


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

ARNIE said:


> but shia sect is in iran and iran are the middle east super power so are you saying we should be worried?


do u mean worried about a war with iran?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i mean can they be trusted saying they are developing nuclear power for peacefull reason ie producing electric and not bombs


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

ARNIE said:


> i mean can they be trusted saying they are developing nuclear power for peacefull reason ie producing electric and not bombs


to be honest mate, i dont even know, but i dont think irans president is stupid enough to something mad.

but what i dont understand is how comes the US are allowed to do everything but other countries arnt?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i agree but the americans arnt a threat to the free world as they are a stable democracy,iran isnt and is run overall by a religous supreme,plus america has never called for any nation to be wiped from the face of the earth.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> How come you know so much about all this mate??


If I tell you I'll have to kill you......

I spent a little time in the company of Hizb ut tahrir and Al muhajirun, both are islamic groups one of which is now banned under the Terrorism Act 2006. A friend of mine became a muslim and got mixed up with the terror mob and I used to go along with him to some of his meetings. They used to try and recruit people to go to Bosnia and Afganistan. This was a couple of years before 9/11. On 9/11 my friend was getting phone calls from these fuc5ers celebrating. That left him a bit shocked and after a while he left islam. I don't know if you remember that bloke Omar Bakri Muhammad who got kicked out of the UK for insighting terrorism, I spent a fair bit of time debating with him.

In answer to ARNIE, if you are born to muslim family, you do not have to have read the quran to be called a muslim. A lot of muslims have never read the quran and are just like anyone else, so they are not all lying fu5kers(even the ones that have read it). However, if that muslim desides he no longer wants to be a muslim he is called an apostate and this is a crime punishable by death. Muslims who leave islam are often disowned by thier families and fear for thier lives here in the uk, in islamic countries they are killed or jailed.


----------



## Richie_Rich (Nov 26, 2007)

squat_this said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/7121025.stm
> 
> I wish we would send in the SAS to break her out, just to **** them off! I don't think I've ever heard of a bigger over-reaction by a country!


seriously what is happening to our country and its identity


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Do not think i will be taking my teddy bear to sudan, not since i named him smellysuicidebombindblackmuslim****.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

tahir said:


> you have just interpreted this hadeeth by ur self!
> 
> the jews talked about in that hadeeth r they going to be the followers of the anti- christ or not? do you even know?
> 
> find out because you seem to think ur a scholar in islam the way your interpreting everything


So paedophilia is ok because it was done 1500 years ago and it's ok to kill Jews because its going to be done in the future?

I'm sure any Jews reading your comments will feel so much more comfortable:crazy:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

JellyFox said:


> So paedophilia is ok because it was done 1500 years ago and it's ok to kill Jews because its going to be done in the future?
> 
> I'm sure any Jews reading your comments will feel so much more comfortable:crazy:


yes and muslims feel very comfortable when jews talk about them.

it works both ways and you know that,

like i said is that hadeeth referring to the jews who muslims feel will follow the anti-christ? totally acceptable if it is and u know that as u were muslim once ur self.

and stop with the pedo stuff, u know that 1428 years ago is very different to now,


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

tahir said:


> yes and muslims feel very comfortable when jews talk about them.
> 
> it works both ways and you know that,
> 
> ...


1. I have never been a muslim

2. Show me a Jewish scripture which speaks about killing muslims.

3. Its not that different now, I know pakistani guys that have married underage girls and are waiting for them grow old enough so they can bring them to the UK and they are completly open about it.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

tahir said:


> yes and muslims feel very comfortable when jews talk about them.
> 
> it works both ways and you know that,
> 
> ...


it was even frowened upon back then by some,heres a link to women in islam http://www.prophetofdoom.net/POD_Quran_Surah_004_Women.Islam


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

The overall mesage is that while there is still religion, theres going to be countless people killed.

Get rid of religion, we will have peace on this earth.

And it's unfair to just target on muslims, christians are honestly just as bad. Just look at our history.

"I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ." ~ Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

JellyFox said:


> If I tell you I'll have to kill you......
> 
> I spent a little time in the company of Hizb ut tahrir and Al muhajirun, both are islamic groups one of which is now banned under the Terrorism Act 2006. A friend of mine became a muslim and got mixed up with the terror mob and I used to go along with him to some of his meetings. They used to try and recruit people to go to Bosnia and Afganistan. This was a couple of years before 9/11. On 9/11 my friend was getting phone calls from these fuc5ers celebrating. That left him a bit shocked and after a while he left islam. I don't know if you remember that bloke Omar Bakri Muhammad who got kicked out of the UK for insighting terrorism, I spent a fair bit of time debating with him.
> 
> In answer to ARNIE, if you are born to muslim family, you do not have to have read the quran to be called a muslim. A lot of muslims have never read the quran and are just like anyone else, so they are not all lying fu5kers(even the ones that have read it). However, if that muslim desides he no longer wants to be a muslim he is called an apostate and this is a crime punishable by death. Muslims who leave islam are often disowned by thier families and fear for thier lives here in the uk, in islamic countries they are killed or jailed.


im enlightened i know this, im after discussion on the subject it seems like there are many contradictions in the koran i think becoming an apostate sounds like a good solution to being a muslim. look up apostate on google its an eye opener.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

ahh, politics and religion... the cause, and solution to, all of the worlds problems!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tahir said:


> but yes you r aloud to renounce ur faith when u feel u r going to get killed, that does make sense,
> 
> so ur telling me if some1 puts a gun 2 ur head u wont renounce ur faith, even if ur aloud!?


Christians do not renounce their faith mate, they would rather die....brave but stupid..

on another note, do you remember I asked you if britain went to war with the country of your forefather, would you fight for britain???

Still waiting for an answer mate

I ask this because I don't think anyone should be allowed to settle here if they would not. Look at the Italian Americans in WW2, they fought against Italy bravely and proud, and are probably the backbone of america today. They to me are what immigrants should be like, proud of the country they moved to, not trying to change anything, speaking the national language, and certainly not spouting racial hatred to the masses and trying to insight terrorism.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

The Project said:


> Do not think i will be taking my teddy bear to sudan, not since i named him smellysuicidebombindblackmuslim****.


Not all muslims are black so edit that mate.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

As far as i am concerned islam is false, it's all about one mans quest for power, he started a cult/religion which gradually grew and spread now you have islam. God does not condone death or violence, islam promotes violence, hatred and death. Thats is the work of the Devil not God.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

All religion is a form of control, some get labelled a cult but they probably all are to a varying degree. You get your dont give a fck Christians and you get your pain the in ass extreme ones. Same for all religions. It's mind control at it's best I believe.

The problem boils down when a religion/cult preaches that another race is inferior, bad in the eyes of god cause they don't believe what that religion/cult believes or goes as far getting it's subjects to commit wrong doing.

I agree with Rob 100%. Come to England, respect whatever flag a Englishmen chooses to raise, respect he has Christmas, respect the dominant religion is Christianity. If you want to live here raise arms and fight for England even if it means going against your home country. Don't try and change the country or demand things be changed and plead the minority card! Already I see the xmas lights are being referred to as winter lights here. Schools talk about playing down xmas cause certain religious groups get offended. WTF!!

Become British or fck off....... init bruv!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes i agree, my parents came to this country and live by the laws of this country, which is a christain state in my eye. I don't like what is going on in this country.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> So paedophilia is ok because it was done 1500 years ago and it's ok to kill Jews because its going to be done in the future?
> 
> I'm sure any Jews reading your comments will feel so much more comfortable:crazy:


Well I have read actuall literature/books that my ex had who was Jewish and they dont speak to fondly of us. Remeber we just ***** in their eyes.

But that's another whole touchy debate which we wont get into on this thread.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Stanco said:


> And it's unfair to just target on muslims, christians are honestly just as bad. Just look at our history.


We are not on about history mate, we are on about today.

To me this is the problem. These religions just do not change with time. These followers live in a time warp, and these muslims that want a different law, would be happy to see us back in the dark ages, as they feel they have influence then.

to me, if you do not like the laws of this country, fcuk off somewhere else, if you do not like our festivals/ holidays, fcuk off where you do like the festivals.

Why should our traditions be changed, I daresay, If I moved to Pakistan and asked for a national christian holiday, or an Anglican church to be built, it would not go very far and I'd probably be stoned to death.

This is what bothers me. I'm all for different cultures, but not at the expense of my life being changed in any way, or the traditions my family have obsereved for 100's of years.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

All the religions are basically the same. Guilt but with different holidays.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, mate, You see 1000's of christians/jews/buddhists going schizo over teddies and cartoons don't you.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Stanco said:


> And it's unfair to just target on muslims, christians are honestly just as bad. Just look at our history.


And how long must we feel guilty for past events that none of us had anything to do with. We have the world paying for the Holocaust when a small faction of society in one country was actually involved. Every white South African has to feel guilty due to South Africa's past when majority of us only saw the end of it. How many Britains alive today went and conquered and pillaged other countries like their ancestors did.

This whole thing of making children pay the guilt debt of the ancestors deeds is wrong!! It's about time we get on with life, that we remove all labels that are there to demand guilt or label a person racists be done away with so everyone can move on and work together. We get so hung up on words or labels when there are much bigger issues at hand in this world.

Some people want to kill when another says his religion is sh!t or fukd up..... give me a break!!

****** out...


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think of this?

1. Muslims make up 2.8% of the population of the UK http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_United_Kingdom

2. The second most popular name chosen for baby boys in the UK is Mohammed http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6727101.stm By 2008 it is expected to be the first.

I think it says quite a lot about the future of Britain.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TaintedSoul said:


> And how long must we feel guilty for past events that none of us had anything to do with. We have the world paying for the Holocaust when a small faction of society in one country was actually involved. Every white South African has to feel guilty due to South Africa's past when majority of us only saw the end of it. How many Britains alive today went and conquered and pillaged other countries like their ancestors did.
> 
> This whole thing of making children pay the guilt debt of the ancestors deeds is wrong!! It's about time we get on with life, that we remove all labels that are there to demand guilt or label a person racists be done away with so everyone can move on and work together. We get so hung up on words or labels when there are much bigger issues at hand in this world.
> 
> ...


Completely agree, Learn from history and move on, dont dwell on it.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

JellyFox said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 1. Muslims make up 2.8% of the population of the UK http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_United_Kingdom
> 
> ...


yeah a ****hole in 20 years


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 1. Muslims make up 2.8% of the population of the UK http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_United_Kingdom
> 
> ...


Of a nation roughly 60million that means 1.68 million muslims roughly of that 840k couple having kids and naming the boy Mohammed.

Imagine everyone in Britain called their child John or Jane... how boring!!

I have said for awhile... Britains being invaded. The invaders are not coming in using tanks, warships, mother ships etc.. etc.. the invaders are arriving through the legal system and been given council homes to welcome them!! As pointed out it's an island, you supposed to go the first country who's border you reach and ask for refuge... not cross europe and the english channel!!! FFS!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, it seems to me it's slowly coming to a stop. Pretty much once it's on the press agenda, it's not too long before the gov't caves in. And about bloody time. And the sooner muslims realise there will never be sharia law in the uk, the sooner they can find something else to fill their spare time, such as PS3, or maybe even golf...:smile:


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

The government has already been bought out.

The second largest donor to the labour party is not even entitled to vote in this country, he is an Iranian born muslim called Mahmoud Khayami.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=499108&in_page_id=1770&ct=5


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well immigration is the topic of the day.More british voters are concerned about it, and it is beng openly debated now by leaders of all parties. So it can only be a good thing. I think that the asian/african influx will stop, and it will be mainly eastern europeans that do get to come in, due to the fact they are in the EU and we can't do much about it.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks ike the goverment is already taking action, there are moves to restrict access to NHS for illegals, or at least to look into it.

As ive said before , don't think we need to do anymore than bring this country into line with all other European countries interms of what 'hand outs' are given, then there will be nothing to make people cross multiple safe borders to reach the UK.

Even the Dutch, an incredibly tolerant and welcoming nation, have started to be less welcoming, due in part to the killing of that film producer by , in a pc correct term' islamist extremist' or murdering Cnut.

Maybe soon the knowledge that intolerance,disrespect and a lack of understanding of the culture of the country you move to aren't the 'skills' the UK require and if this is all you can bring then stay away, will become clear.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Cheap labour is the agenda of those above the house of parliment. Hence countries in or soon to be in the EU you dont really want part of it. America will soon allow Mexicans in. Why.. cause they cheap labour.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> And how long must we feel guilty for past events that none of us had anything to do with. We have the world paying for the Holocaust when a small faction of society in one country was actually involved. Every white South African has to feel guilty due to South Africa's past when majority of us only saw the end of it. How many Britains alive today went and conquered and pillaged other countries like their ancestors did.
> 
> This whole thing of making children pay the guilt debt of the ancestors deeds is wrong!! It's about time we get on with life, that we remove all labels that are there to demand guilt or label a person racists be done away with so everyone can move on and work together. We get so hung up on words or labels when there are much bigger issues at hand in this world.
> 
> ...


Obviosuly some spineless wimp decided what I said above did not agree with his agenda in life so neg-repped me but did not have the balls to put reason or name. Atleast give me a reason nob jockey!

May I direct whoever that was to the steroid section, perhaps you dont have balls but maybe we can make you into a man with some testosterone!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Teddies for sale....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAKE-A-STAND-FOR-JUSTICE-MOHAMMED-TEDDY-BEAR_W0QQitemZ250193989852QQihZ015QQcategoryZ117QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MOHAMMED-TEDDY-BEAR_W0QQitemZ170175039184QQihZ007QQcategoryZ117QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd love to get involved in this and give my 2p but I don't think I could keep up with you guys, that's a lot of posts...!

Screw it, here goes anyway:

I am like the majority of Brit's. I want a fair and just society which punishes criminals and looks after the good majority. I am happy to pay taxes if I get something in return, e.g. I'm given an income if I lose my job, my health is cared for if I'm ill or in an accident etc.

I'm not happy about a large influx of immigrants regardless of religion who come to Britain and then try to change our country. As others have said, if you don't like it, go elsewhere, the world is still a pretty large place. I'm also not happy about them turning up and using up resources paid for by hard working Brit's over years of tax paying. Especially when it feels like we don't get anything when we're in need because some family of 25 immigrants has just been bought & given the local manor...

I do not have time for religion, as far as I'm concerned people should be free to choose their own god, pray and honour them in peace but should never use their religion as an excuse to go to war with others or harm others and they shouldn't try to force it upon others either.

And all this Teddy business... Jeez...

Why can't we all just get along FFS...


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Teddies for sale....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAKE-A-STAND-FOR-JUSTICE-MOHAMMED-TEDDY-BEAR_W0QQitemZ250193989852QQihZ015QQcategoryZ117QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MOHAMMED-TEDDY-BEAR_W0QQitemZ170175039184QQihZ007QQcategoryZ117QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


what a find,ive been looking for one of those for ages,

but they were all beheaded!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> what a find,ive been looking for one of those for ages,
> 
> but they were all beheaded!


Yeah they hard to come by, but if you can get one exported the export duties are 50 lashes or even death in some extreme cases!


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> The government has already been bought out.
> 
> The second largest donor to the labour party is not even entitled to vote in this country, he is an Iranian born muslim called Mahmoud Khayami.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=499108&in_page_id=1770&ct=5


...and only a vote for the BNP can save us?


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 1. Muslims make up 2.8% of the population of the UK http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_United_Kingdom
> 
> ...


I think those are interesting stats - what solution are you proposing to this issue Jelly?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> ...and only a vote for the BNP can save us?


or a vote for.....oh sorry i submit i submit.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> or a vote for.....oh sorry i submit i submit.


you've lost me now Arnie


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

the name issue means nothing,but the thing is that muslims are having around 10 children per couple as to the norm of around 2 to three for the rest in the uk so the population explosion is what we must worry about,i saw on a documentry about muslims in the west and one of the points was the fact that a lot of immigrants only settle in the capital city where they have gone to and procreate like mad and the plan is to eventually take over the city with numbers,its the long haul but it will work.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> you've lost me now Arnie


well you could vote liberal conservative or even ukip instead.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> well you could vote liberal conservative or even ukip instead.


I'm going to guess Jelly is as disillusioned with them as he is with the present lot. Its just a guess mind, he's got the right of reply to let us know his views.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> the name issue means nothing,but the thing is that muslims are having around 10 children per couple as to the norm of around 2 to three for the rest in the uk so the population explosion is what we must worry about,i saw on a documentry about muslims in the west and one of the points was the fact that a lot of immigrants only settle in the capital city where they have gone to and procreate like mad and the plan is to eventually take over the city with numbers,its the long haul but it will work.


Until they have sufficient numbers and decide they want rid of everyone who isn't a muslim?

*Edit: I'm not racist, the above is a joke!*


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

the whole point of this thread was to bring to the forefront the fact that naming a teddy and getting jailed for it or worse is bloody stupid,and i think it has created a nice little discussion,but the main point that seems to have been made is that people dont like fanatics or uneducated mobs with nothing to do except protest something they didnt even know had happened until a visut to the mosque and a call to protest on the streets by the mufti,i think education of these people would help change they're sheep like views amd make the muslim world a nicer more moderate place.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> That is a racist post in my view. I think you should delete it, and then I'll delete this one.
> 
> I've got many Muslim friends and they would find that sort of remark deeply offensive, as I do. The vast majority just want to live a peaceful quiet life, working for a living, bringing up their families.
> 
> If you want to talk about immigration that's fine, talk about loss of British identity, fine, talk about Islamic law allowing extremists to feed off it, fill your boots - don't be a racist though.


 :lol: dude I think you've taken the wrong end of the stick, I don't believe that's going to happen at all. Read Arnie's post, my reply was a joke.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> ...and only a vote for the BNP can save us?


I think if they stand a councilor in my ward I will vote for them. Some of thier policies need a bit of attention. When I look at the way this current government treats its people the BNP cant be that much worse.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> That is a racist post in my view. I think you should delete it, and then I'll delete this one.
> 
> I've got many Muslim friends and they would find that sort of remark deeply offensive, as I do. The vast majority just want to live a peaceful quiet life, working for a living, bringing up their families.
> 
> If you want to talk about immigration that's fine, talk about loss of British identity, fine, talk about Islamic law allowing extremists to feed off it, fill your boots - don't be a racist though.


Islam is not a race:crazy:


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> Islam is not a race:crazy:


Fair enough - point taken. Hopefully a bright boy like yourself knew what I was trying to say though.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Fair enough - point taken. Hopefully a bright boy like yourself knew what I was trying to say though.


Yes lucky I spotted your gaffe and pointed it out.

Imagine if the UK were led to believe they are racist if they spoke out against the islamification of britan. We could never let ourselves get caught out by that:rolleyes:


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> Yes lucky I spotted your gaffe and pointed it out.
> 
> Imagine if the UK were led to believe they are racist if they spoke out against the islamification of britan. We could never let ourselves get caught out by that:rolleyes:


I wouldn't call it a gaffe old sport - the point was a valid one even if my language was clumbsy. Don't get too carried away with yourself.

Anyway, tell me a bt more about what you'd do to tackle this Islamification issue. I'm keen to know a bit more about it (a link will do, so, long as its not the Daily Mail) and what you think should be being done.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> I wouldn't call it a gaffe old sport - the point was a valid one even if my language was clumbsy. Don't get too carried away with yourself.
> 
> Anyway, tell me a bt more about what you'd do to tackle this Islamification issue. I'm keen to know a bit more about it (a link will do, so, long as its not the Daily Mail) and what you think should be being done.


Firstly I would have all mosques restricted to english langauge use only any mosque breaking this rule would forfeit the property. I would also introduce a UK permited version of the Quran that had all the verses that encourage violence, peadophilia and world domination removed and ban the original Quran. Then I would stop any more mosques being built until other religions are permited to build places of worship in the middle east. I would ban halal meat as it is a barbaric method of slaughter in our modern age. School meals tend to use halal meat without the knowledge of the non-muslim parents. The full veil would also be banned. I would enforce the laws we have against polygamy.

It's a start i suppose.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

That post above only serves to highlight your own ignorance.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Why is that?

I think some of those ideas are good.

The stopping of building any more mosques especially, the same with the sikh temples, we have a huge one in bedford that was built last year, it is massive and can be seen for miles. Now they've applied to build a bigger one less than 5 miles away in another built up area.

Why can they not be built on the outskirts of towns where they are not so much of an eyesore.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sikh's are cool though, I get on very well with a few of them.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I can't be F'd to explain to the guy why it's naive and basically being racist... All too tired of arguing with people who don't want to listen, minds are made up and that's the end of it.

I'd like to note that i'm not religious, I just read books and don't belive everything in the news...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Why is it being racist mate, if you are going to say that you at least should explain.

I cannot see any racisim in that post, strict controls yes, but not racism.

I also do not believe everything in the news, and all my views are my own...

I also read books, I've just finished " a good send off", by dorothy richards


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

JellyFox said:


> Firstly I would have all mosques restricted to english langauge use only any mosque breaking this rule would forfeit the property.
> 
> *
> That's fair*
> ...


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Good post megatron..


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> Why is that?
> 
> I think some of those ideas are good.
> 
> ...


Surely the question should be why do they need two within such a close distance of each other???


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

squat_this said:


> Surely the question should be why do they need two within such a close distance of each other???


Maybe cause there is so many of them in the area?


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Maybe cause there is so many of them in the area?


Maybe they could go at different times?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I would enforce the laws we have against polygamy.

*Why? Does it impact you that some brown guy has 3 wives? I would feel sorry for the guy not try and ban it.[/*I]

I would love another wife that way I wouldn't have to pay the one I've got half my worldly possesions to leave and I could get one that doesn't look like a bulldog licking **** off a netal, but I guess that's against the law in this country for me. :biggrin:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

3 wives is all I need. The cook/cleaner, the drinking buddy and the fck buddy!! And they must all "like" each other.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> Firstly I would have all mosques restricted to english langauge use only any mosque breaking this rule would forfeit the property. I would also introduce a UK permited version of the Quran that had all the verses that encourage violence, peadophilia and world domination removed and ban the original Quran. Then I would stop any more mosques being built until other religions are permited to build places of worship in the middle east. I would ban halal meat as it is a barbaric method of slaughter in our modern age. School meals tend to use halal meat without the knowledge of the non-muslim parents. The full veil would also be banned. I would enforce the laws we have against polygamy.
> 
> It's a start i suppose.


What about this then Foxy?

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article2778010.ece

£70 million of taxpayers money being spent to tackle extremism? Its a lot of loot by anyones standards but if it works, it'll be money well spent don't you think?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> Christians do not renounce their faith mate, they would rather die....brave but stupid..
> 
> on another note, do you remember I asked you if britain went to war with the country of your forefather, would you fight for britain???
> 
> ...


i was just saying u r aloud 2 renounce ur faith in certain circumstances, but beleive me not many muslim wud do that and i probably think u understand that as well.

and no i wud personally never fight against the land of my forefathers,

can somone tell me how the hell you multi quote!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Fair point mate, but I totally disagree on the fighting thing.

How can someone claim to be a citizen of a country, then not defend it. I don't get that whatsoever, but you're entitled to your opinon mate.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Megatron, no matter what you say on halal/kosher killing it is not humane in any way mate. I was a slaughterman for 15 years, and it is not humane at all. A captive bolt puts them out of the misery straight away. I've seen sheep with their throat cut, supposedly dead by the priest, jump up and run out of the abbatoir, I've seen cattle jump up and run out on a main road to jump through someones windscreen.

Even the ones that do die, take a good 1-2 minutes to be totally dead. Now centuries ago it was probably the best method of killing, but today it is the worst.

Basically, they suffocate to death as the windpipe is cut. you can see them tryiong to breath but all the blood fromthe jugular shoots down the severed windpipe and some of them drown on their own blood.

The job never bothered me at the time as I was just so used to it as I'd been doing it since 13 years old. But now when i think about it, it is just needless, barbaric, and is a good point about religion. They just refuse to move with progress. They are quite happy to use a bullet to put a human out of his misery, but not on an innocent animal. How would you rather die, a bullet or choking on your own blood, not just you but anyone?


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Porky Pie said:



> What about this then Foxy?
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article2778010.ece
> 
> £70 million of taxpayers money being spent to tackle extremism? Its a lot of loot by anyones standards but if it works, it'll be money well spent don't you think?


Alot of the £70 million could be put to better use if the 2000+ know potential threats were rounded up and deported.

Personally i think that £70 million is peanuts when compared to the devastation caused by the 7/7 bombers,or compared to the £83 million claimed in 'expenses' by MPs, these figures are put about as joe public has no idea what £70 million will ' buy ' in terms of intelligence gathering.

If there are 2000+ know suspects, you can probably multiply this many times to get a figure of people who are checked out, so then the £70 million really amounts to nothing.

but what can we really do about terrorists when, if a policy of searching the areas inhabited primarily by the current threat, ie young muslims, is questioned and blamed for a rise in the level of the threat.

If the current threat was white 5'10'' tall 245lb , blond haired bloke, ie me, there would be fcuk all point stopping and searching a black/chinese/etc midget would there, so if the rest of the moderate muslim population are as fcuked off with the extremists as everybody else , why complain about the measures taken to combat it?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

My point is, the majority of whites, deplore the BNP, NF, and other far right extremist groups, yet moderate muslims do nothing to deter extremist/terrorist organisations and some even think it's cool to be anti-west yet still live here.

If someone wants to be anti-west then why not go to a country that is not westernised.

Remember that cleric that got deported, he fought tooth and nail to stay here, but he kept preaching how much he hated the west.

Now, if I moved to pakistan and hated it, I wouldn't stay there spouting off about it, or blow totally innocent people up on public transport, I'd move back here. Why don't they do the same?

As has been said, if you don't like it here fcuk off somewhere else.

Or is it more to do with the fact it's a free ride here do you think and they wouldn't be treated as well somewhere else.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Robsta, the halal issue asside, I fully understand the frustration within your post above regarding "if they don't like it here then get out"... And it is perfectly valid if you tar all muslims with the same brush. But it's just not that simple, there are idiots in every religion/race/place; unfortunately for the many well educated, non-extremist muslims those troublemaking idiots are ruining it for them all... Of course our media doesn't help by perpetuating that they are all suicide bombing fanatics.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I hope I don't come across that way, because if I do then I sincerely to anyone who feels that I think that way

I would not/do not tar all muslims with the same brush, I think the majority are genuine, decent, hardworking people who contribute an enormous amount to the prosperity of this country.And are happy with the state of this country as it is. I also think that deep down the majority of muslims would not want to live in a sharia law state.

What i do not understand is how the majority do not control the minority, by openly disagreeing with them, or belittling them in mosques etc. It seems to me that the majority are afraid of the senseless idiots that claim to speak for all muslims.

It's about time the majority stood up to these morons and sorted them out, remaining silent on the issue just gives them a green light to spout hate, and recruit impressionable young folk who want to impress. It comes across as the more you openly hate/criticise the west the better a muslim you are. I know it obviously isn't but that's unfortunately how it comes across to the general public....


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

May have been mentioned or not, i haven't got time to read the posts atm.

She was giving 15days in jail but having served 5 only has 10 left.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

robsta around 70 percent of muslims in this country want sharia LAW!

look up 4 on demand and look at the despatches documentarys


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well if that is the case then those 70% want to fcuk off somewhere else. I wouldn't move to pakistan and expect the laws to be changed. The ex pats in spain/Australia do not expect the laws to be changed for them, so why do these people feel we as a country have to change to accomodate then, when it is because of this country they have a decent living, and simply, most of them would probably be living in poverty if we as a nation hadn't given them the chance to make a decent life for them selves. And the only thing we ask in return is to be a good citizen and integrate, and respect the laws of this land. And it seems to me that it is too much to ask, as they want their own laws to obey as ours are not good enough.

When will they realise, sharia law in this country will never happen.

If you want sharia law, go to a country that has it.

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think a lot of muslim's who claimed asylum here did so to escape sharia law, now they want it over here.

erm ok then, not


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

ARNIE said:


> robsta around 70 percent of muslims in this country want sharia LAW!
> 
> look up 4 on demand and look at the despatches documentarys


Oh yes Channel 4 news, very reliable...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

For what it is worth, I think some muslim laws would do well over here.

Steal and lose your hands for instance, there'd be a hoodie generation with no hands, and then they'd have a genuine reason for incapacity benefit.

I think the stoning of women to death is a bit harsh, maybe just shoot them as there are a few ex's I'd like to see the back of


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i agree if you dont like it then go,but no one wants to give up social security, housing benefit ,free health care,social for children so on.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

megatron said:


> Oh yes Channel 4 news, very reliable...


it not the news silly billy


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mega, I just clicked one of your links by mistake, and saw a power ranger vid....wtf is that about....lol:love:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

megatron suck it


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey, megatrons a good guy, no need for that mate.

He's cool


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Britain has been first in welcoming peoples from all nations, some come for economic reasons and others to escape persecution. This shows very clearly that britain has been welcoming and tolerant towards the many people that decided to accept our way of life and live and work among us. I for one have many friends of different faiths and ethnic backgrounds. However, islam is completley incompatible with the British way of life as can be seen from its application in other countries. Islam is not tolerant of us in our own country. It cannot obey our laws or customs as it is an ideology. Muslims by who live among us can be either strict muslims or follow only the bare minimum of the faith. The sad truth is, the closer a muslim follows the Quran the more radical they become. So you won't see crowds of muslims protesting against the radicals as the radicals have already won the argument. The moderates are just as much victims of thier religion as we are.

Just to add, interpretation of the Quran works by abrogation, this means that the newer verses superseed the older ones. All the later verses of the Quran preach warfare against the Kuffar(disbelievers) and subjegation.

Mohammed himself partook in 70 offensive campains during his lifetime.

He preached love and peace when he was weak and hatred and war when he was strong(He was a coward).

Below are some of the ways in which islam is showing respect to our culture.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=487017&in_page_id=1770

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article2558198.ece


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

robsta9 said:


> Hey, megatrons a good guy, no need for that mate.
> 
> He's cool


its a wrestling thing  Mega is a wrestling fan


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Cap said:


> its a wrestling thing  Mega is a wrestling fan


lol, oh sorry arnie, my bad....doh:love:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Jelly, so according to your last post, they can pretty much make up the religion as it goes along. So it can end up totally different to how it started... How can that be right??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, Jelly. i don't think there's going to be any virgins waiting for you when your time comes dude...lol

Man will do anything for a jump won't he..

"blow yourself up my son, and you will have 99 virgins waiting for you"

"really",

"of course my son, the prophet muhammmed says so"

" wow, count me in then, I cannot pull a bird on a saturday night as I'm ugly".

I bet all suicide bombers are pig ugly and they think it's the only way to get some birds.....

Talk about gullible

Anyway, what good is 99 virgins? I'd rather have 99 slappers who take it up the gary, and know what the fcuk they're doing...  

Also, I take it the afterlife isn't based upon which country you die in, because there are'nt 99 virgins in Britain...:laugh:


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Liam said:


> May have been mentioned or not, i haven't got time to read the posts atm.
> 
> She was giving 15days in jail but having served 5 only has 10 left.


Or maybe she was granted a pardon and is on her way home...


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> Oh, Jelly. i don't think there's going to be any virgins waiting for you when your time comes dude...lol
> 
> Man will do anything for a jump won't he..
> 
> ...


pmsl


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Unless they are counting the 6 year olds again :gun:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> I'd rather have 99 slappers who take it up the gary, and know what the fcuk they're doing...


Did TinyTom change his name to Gary? mg:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Did TinyTom change his name to Gary? mg:


Gary Glitter, scot.....work it out mate...what rhymes with glitter?????


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Gary Glitter, scot.....work it out mate...what rhymes with glitter?????


Council Gritter?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

JellyFox said:


> .
> 
> He preached love and peace when he was weak and hatred and war when he was strong(He was a coward).


ur an idiot, u pick n mix verses from the quran to make islam look bad,

that man undertook battles which seemed impossible to win. and u call him a coward. the funny thing is i know that u know the goods sides of muhammed and islam but u choose no to talk about them.


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Oh, Jelly. i don't think there's going to be any virgins waiting for you when your time comes dude...lol
> 
> Man will do anything for a jump won't he..
> 
> ...


:rofl:

I feel sorry for all the muslim women who get to be the sex slaves in heaven for these terrorists.

Aparently they like little boys too...

Sura 76:19. "They shall be attended by boys graced with eternal youth, who will seem like scattered pearls to the beholders."


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

JellyFox, any idiot can take texts from 1500 years ago and find things which by today's standards appear offensive. Frankly you calling the prophet mohammed a cowad is the single most offensive thing I have ever read on uk-m. Was king leonidas also a peodophile worthy of ridicule by our modern standards?

No, wait please don't answer that I don't actually want to interact with you in any way. You lack even the most fundamental respect for other human being's beliefs and that is unacceptable. No worse than the idiot clerics who preach hate against the west 0 jsut role reversal.

Every time I read this thread it makes me more sad to be English, we are supposed to be better than that - more enlightened, more developed. Disgraceful.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nope, leonidas was an ass bandit....hard as fcuk but a c*ck loving ass bandit none the less.

Jelly, I don't really see the need to insult mohammed constantly mate, as you know it deeply offends some people. I think the message has been put across by yourself that you do not like what he stands for...

Come to that, I do not think much to him either, but there's no need to offend mate...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyway, I thought homosexuality in islam was punishable by death (another excellent idea for our laws I think...  

So why would it mean anything sexual???


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Anyway, I thought homosexuality in islam was punishable by death (another excellent idea for our laws I think...
> 
> So why would it mean anything sexual???


Homosexuality is forbidden and so is alcohol yet we see in this verse wine is also given.

"(Here is) a Parable of the Garden which the righteous are promised: in it are rivers of water incorruptible; rivers of milk of which the taste never changes; *rivers of wine, a joy to those who drink*; and rivers of honey pure and clear. In it there are for them all kinds of fruits; and Grace from their Lord. (Can those in such Bliss) be compared to such as shall dwell for ever in the Fire, and be given, to drink, boiling water, so that it cuts up their bowels (to pieces)?" (Surah 47:15)

This is one interpretation of Islam by Ayatollah Khomeini the man who led the Islamic Revolution which established the Islamic Republic of Iran

*"A man can marry a girl younger than nine years of age, even if the girl is still a baby being breastfed. A man, however is prohibited from having intercourse with a girl younger than nine, other sexual acts such as foreplay, rubbing, kissing and sodomy is allowed. A man having intercourse with a girl younger than nine years of age has not committed a crime, but only an infraction, if the girl is not permanently damaged. If the girl, however, is permanently damaged, the man must provide for her all her life. But this girl will not count as one of the man's four permanent wives. He also is not permitted to marry the girl's sister."*


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> Homosexuality is forbidden and so is alcohol yet we see in this verse wine is also given.
> 
> "(Here is) a Parable of the Garden which the righteous are promised: in it are rivers of water incorruptible; rivers of milk of which the taste never changes; *rivers of wine, a joy to those who drink*; and rivers of honey pure and clear. In it there are for them all kinds of fruits; and Grace from their Lord. (Can those in such Bliss) be compared to such as shall dwell for ever in the Fire, and be given, to drink, boiling water, so that it cuts up their bowels (to pieces)?" (Surah 47:15)
> 
> ...


As Mega said, you can make whatever you want out of any religion if you can be ar$ed. The God of our Old Testament isn't exactly a friendly benevolent old geezer with a beard - he's a hateful homophobic, mysogenist (sp!).

Change the record now Jelly will you, or start a new thread - if you've got new things to say on this.

Its ironic that me and Mega, two who were arguing that there isn't a God have found ourselves sticking up for the Islamic religion in this one.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Porky Pie said:


> he's a hateful bearded homophobic, (sp!).
> 
> .


There's nowt wrong with that mate.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

JellyFox said:


> Homosexuality is forbidden and so is alcohol yet we see in this verse wine is also given.


OK earlier I said that I was withdrawing from this thread but I could not let this pass without being corrected.

Alcohol is *not* forbidden in Islam; intoxication *is*. The two are quite different, and you can be intoxicated by things other than alcohol.

And now I will wind my neck back in.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Porky, no offene mate, but if you don't like what jelly is posting, you could always unsubscribe and not read what he posts.

I, to be honest am quite disgusted if what he last posted is true. If it was khomeni, it certainly wasn't 1500 years ago, but in our lifetime....now that is poedaphilia in no uncertain terms whatsoever..

So you can't have sex with a girl under 9, but you can bugger her, even if she's a baby....how fcuking wrong is that.

And he issues contracts on people who write something he doesn't like, but can go and bugger a baby and that's ok. Sick, fcukin' hypocrite.

I'd love to have met that sick fcuk down a dark alley.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

robsta another classic you say what im thinking


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dmcc said:


> OK earlier I said that I was withdrawing from this thread but I could not let this pass without being corrected.
> 
> Alcohol is *not* forbidden in Islam; intoxication *is*. The two are quite different, and you can be intoxicated by things other than alcohol.
> 
> And now I will wind my neck back in.


Good point.

Also, if this is the case, I take it drugs are bad, right.

So wy all the heroin comeing from Afghanistan, dope from morrocco etc. It seems to me that the mainly islamic run countries are behind the drug problems of today....I don't get it:confused:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> Good point.
> 
> Also, if this is the case, I take it drugs are bad, right.
> 
> So wy all the heroin comeing from Afghanistan, dope from morrocco etc. It seems to me that the mainly islamic run countries are behind the drug problems of today....I don't get it:confused:


as in an earlier post the furthering of islam by any means.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

How does that further islam though??


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Its ironic that me and Mega, two who were arguing that there isn't a God have found ourselves sticking up for the Islamic religion in this one.


Funny how you have no evidence to support any of your arguments other than accusing me of racism. Your suggestions that I am somehow twisting verses or misinterpreting the Quran would hold more water is you could actualy refute the meaning. If you had something of any substance to offer or any means by which to correct me I would have been grateful, I'm not adverse to learning somthing new or being proved wrong.

I offer my apologies to any muslims who may have been offended by my personal feelings towards Islam, some of my comments could have been more tactful. However, I do stand by my opinions.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

JellyFox said:


> This is one interpretation of Islam by Ayatollah Khomeini the man who led the Islamic Revolution which established the Islamic Republic of Iran
> 
> *"A man can marry a girl younger than nine years of age, even if the girl is still a baby being breastfed. A man, however is prohibited from having intercourse with a girl younger than nine, other sexual acts such as foreplay, rubbing, kissing and sodomy is allowed. A man having intercourse with a girl younger than nine years of age has not committed a crime, but only an infraction, if the girl is not permanently damaged. If the girl, however, is permanently damaged, the man must provide for her all her life. But this girl will not count as one of the man's four permanent wives. He also is not permitted to marry the girl's sister."*


Now to me, if indeed this religion does allow this to happen, then this religion is pure sick. Even if every other thing is good about it then this one thing makes it just vile, filth.

If it is not true, then i apologise, but I don't see any denials on here....


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

tht is some serious sick sh1t.......i would'nt let my kids out my fkin house....some peeps r fkd up in the head big time.....


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> How does that further islam though??


ruins a society and that societys cohesion familys are torn appart and the crime rate goes up all things to weaken a society imo


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Does not count as one of his 4 wives... so ruin a little childs life and you then have to care for it and still get your 4 wives..... fukd up.

South Africa there is a myth related to witch doctors telling the black men having sex with a virgin cures aids, the younger the potent the cure. There have been numerous rapes of babies link to this. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/1703595.stm

Alot of faiths in the world are lost and have no clue what they doing. Yet because it's their faith they will follow it blindly no matter how wrong.... sad really.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

squat_this said:


> Or maybe she was granted a pardon and is on her way home...


not when i wrote that she wasn't!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

some parts of this world are really warped.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, I have an 8 year old daughter.

No sh!t, I would kill any fcuker that tried to violate her.

Without going into details I would pull his penis off and stick it down his throat.

This is wrong no matter who you are.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

It's some messed up stuff. Just another example of how many religions need to catch up with the times.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Porky, no offene mate, but if you don't like what jelly is posting, you could always unsubscribe and not read what he posts.
> 
> I, to be honest am quite disgusted if what he last posted is true. If it was khomeni, it certainly wasn't 1500 years ago, but in our lifetime....now that is poedaphilia in no uncertain terms whatsoever..
> 
> ...


No offence taken mate.

I've made my point about what I think regards Jelly's remarks.

I have never met any Muslims in the UK, Turkey or Cyprus (which is where I've only ever met Muslims) who were condoning paedophilia.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Neither have I mate, but the fact that a so called peaceful religion allows this to happen is bad enough I think.....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You all going on about Islam. What about under Jewish law the minimum age for marriage is 13 for a boy and 12 for a girl. It starts off with Kiddushin which is quote :

"Kiddushin occurs when the woman accepts the money, contract or sexual relations offered by the prospective husband."

Source : http://www.jewfaq.org/marriage.htm

it goes on to say.

"The minimum age for marriage under Jewish law is 13 for boys, 12 for girls; however, the kiddushin can take place before that, and often did in medieval times. The Talmud recommends that a man marry at age 18, or somewhere between 16 and 24."

So if kiddushin can take place before age 12 for girls this means back in the day one of the following took place. "money, contract or sexual relations offered"

Today they still practise that a 12 year old girl is a full fledged adult by practise of the "Bat Mizvahs".

Can any father here who's daugher is 12 or older say she's an adult at 12 years old?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not a chance, its fooking sick.............................


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> You all going on about Islam. What about under Jewish law the minimum age for marriage is 13 for a boy and 12 for a girl. It starts off with Kiddushin which is quote :
> 
> "Kiddushin occurs when the woman accepts the money, contract or sexual relations offered by the prospective husband."
> 
> ...


Well Tainted my old mate - we've done Muslims, blacks and immigrants, so let's get some hate going on for the Jews shall we. It would be easier to keep up if you told us which groups you didn't have it in for.

You are one hateful motherfuker - I feel sorry for you more than anything.

I liked the nursery rhymes btw.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

All religion is rubbish, outdated and a waste of time...

However i like xmas because i get presents and an excuse to get drunk and eat big fat turkeys  and i get time off work and they have good tv on like only fools and horses PMSL


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Well Tainted my old mate - we've done Muslims, blacks and immigrants, so let's get some hate going on for the Jews shall we. It would be easier to keep up if you told us which groups you didn't have it in for.
> 
> You are one hateful motherfuker - I feel sorry for you more than anything.
> 
> I liked the nursery rhymes btw.


Listen Pig, I dated a lovely Jewish girl who I wanted to marry. I spent friday nights with her family observiing the jewish tradition, I spent Hanukkah with her family and relatives. I learnt alot about Jews then and it opened my eyes up to alot of the things they do and realised alot of the hate against Jews is wrong cause majority are just everyone else and they jsut want to enjoy their life. Almost disowned my brother cause of something he said about my Jewish girlfriend. So you can take your fcking racist bashing chirp again and fck off you mindless little pr!ck.

I am sick to death of you and Golden Man. He started PM'ing telling me I am a racists over a thread that finished weeks ago. Jews themselves term Israel Apartheid israel, they grabbing land, and treating the Palastineian far worse than he South Africas apartheid goverment did. They bomb their schools, hospitals where South Africa built schools and hospitals for the blacks. yet how many of you people jump at a Jew and yell racists when you meet one.

Everyone else here as slamemd Islam/Muslims and you did not attack them untill I mention something valid. If you cant contribute to a grown ups discussion please shut the fck up!!

Seeing as you enjoyed the rhymes perhaps this site is more suited to your needs. http://www.rhymes.org.uk/


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Listen Pig, I dated a lovely Jewish girl who I wanted to marry. I spent friday nights with her family observiing the jewish tradition, I spent Hanukkah with her family and relatives. I learnt alot about Jews then and it opened my eyes up to alot of the things they do and realised alot of the hate against Jews is wrong cause majority are just everyone else and they jsut want to enjoy their life. Almost disowned my brother cause of something he said about my Jewish girlfriend. So you can take your fcking racist bashing chirp again and fck off you mindless little pr!ck.
> 
> I am sick to death of you and Golden Man. He started PM'ing telling me I am a racists over a thread that finished weeks ago. Jews themselves term Israel Apartheid israel, they grabbing land, and treating the Palastineian far worse than he South Africas apartheid goverment did. They bomb their schools, hospitals where South Africa built schools and hospitals for the blacks. yet how many of you people jump at a Jew and yell racists when you meet one.
> 
> ...


*"Pig"*

*"fck off you mindless little pr!k"*

*"shut the fck up"*

How very dare you Tainted - you'll be off my Christmas card list at this rate.

You're jumping around all over the place - nowhere did I defend Israeli policy in the Middle East. I have always been a friend of Palestine as it happens.

I have not attacked Islam and I've yet to see you make a comment that I have found insightful.

Anyway, never mind all that now, let's be friends again.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

holiday season cards for everyone(cant say christmas)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't agree with 12 year old's getting married at all, but let's be jhonest here, it's a damn bit different from buggering babies don't you think......

As for tainted and porky. If you 2 want to have an argument, do it over your pm's rather than ruining this thread for the rest of us.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> I don't agree with 12 year old's getting married at all, but let's be jhonest here, it's a damn bit different from buggering babies don't you think......
> 
> As for tainted and porky. If you 2 want to have an argument, do it over your pm's rather than ruining this thread for the rest of us.


If you can find a thread where I come and out and start attacking a member then fair enough. Otherwise that should be directed at Porky.

Please dont blame me for others actions on here.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

inslulting members is attacking them mate, I cannot remember exactly what you posted but it was a direct insult which is anot allowed on the board. It will end up getting the thread closed which I would not like. I'm not having a go, just stop antagonising each other.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> You all going on about Islam. What about under Jewish law the minimum age for marriage is 13 for a boy and 12 for a girl. It starts off with Kiddushin which is quote :
> 
> "Kiddushin occurs when the woman accepts the money, contract or sexual relations offered by the prospective husband."
> 
> ...


Robsta... here it is then. Perhaps you could explain how I was being racists adding to a thread talking about religion and arranging under age marriage and sex with minors. Forgive me but I thought we were having a discussion and wanted to show other religions have had questionable pasts. Cant always bash one group without looking at them all.

Perhaps Porky condones sexy with minors hence his needs to attack what I said. But I welcome anyone else to disect what I said in the above quote?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Listen *Pig*, I dated a lovely Jewish girl who I wanted to marry. I spent friday nights with her family observiing the jewish tradition, I spent Hanukkah with her family and relatives. I learnt alot about Jews then and it opened my eyes up to alot of the things they do and realised alot of the hate against Jews is wrong cause majority are just everyone else and they jsut want to enjoy their life. Almost disowned my brother cause of something he said about my Jewish girlfriend. So you can take your fcking racist bashing chirp again and fck off you *mindless little pr!ck*.
> 
> I am sick to death of you and Golden Man. He started PM'ing telling me I am a racists over a thread that finished weeks ago. Jews themselves term Israel Apartheid israel, they grabbing land, and treating the Palastineian far worse than he South Africas apartheid goverment did. They bomb their schools, hospitals where South Africa built schools and hospitals for the blacks. yet how many of you people jump at a Jew and yell racists when you meet one.
> 
> ...


No, this is what I'm on about, insulting people is not on. If you cannot discuss without insultng people then don't discuss.

Or do you feel that it is not insulting someone.

If you feel you have to insult someone directly then pm them and keep it off the board.

Only last week, tinytom posted a thread stating direct insults will result in action being taken, now I am trying to keep this thread open so don't do it....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Robsta... here it is then. Perhaps you could explain how I was being racists adding to a thread talking about religion and arranging under age marriage and sex with minors. Forgive me but I thought we were having a discussion and wanted to show other religions have had questionable pasts. Cant always bash one group without looking at them all.
> 
> Perhaps Porky condones sexy with minors hence his needs to attack what I said. But I welcome anyone else to disect what I said in the above quote?


where did I say you were being racist???

Could you show me please?


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> where did I say you were being racist???
> 
> Could you show me please?


You didn't, Tainted was asking the question because Porky did accuse him of being rascist which IMO is out of order. Robsta is correct though guys, let's not get this thread closed with petty insults being thrown around.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> *Well Tainted my old mate - we've done Muslims, blacks and immigrants, so let's get some hate going on for the Jews shall we. It would be easier to keep up if you told us which groups you didn't have it in for. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


This is why I lashed out. I dont hit without being provoked. i dont think what i said was racist to provoke that response.

I never meant you said I was racists Rob, I was referring to what porky said in the above quote.

That's all I have to say.. hopefully it stays open. Going to go watch the paint age on the wall now.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I think that you can find negative things from any religious text (which is one of the reasons I am not religious), for example the old testament says something about if you w4nk you should die (cast thy seed upon stone...). The important thing is what the majority of a given people believe, it is my belief that MOST muslims don't think it's ok to bugger kids, shag kids etc. Sadly the media focuses on the minority who think it's ok to execute a women who calls a teddy bear mohammed, this stirs up the masses (just what the Jewish owned media want - try and follow here Jews & Muslims not the best of friends) - then you get people translating various versions of Islamic text until they find shock value and more reason to hate. Hate breeds more hate breeds more hate breeds more hate, we, as a nation, are falling for it hook, line and sinker. Do you think it would be so easy for us to stand by while our government invades and slaughters thousands of muslims in the name of anti-terrorisim?

People are getting hung up on minute outtakes from religious texts, how many muslims do you know who have sodomised a small child? Or even heard of it happening in the modern age? Stop falling for the hate trick please, it's far easier to hate than to rationalise.

It's also interesting to note that muslims belive that Christians like them have a religion which is descended from the same original religion and refer to Christians as "people of the book", many belive that Christians and muslims will reunite when the second coming of Jesus occurs.So I don't quite see how they can all have it in for the West.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

makes me laugh, it just shows how an adult discussion on immigration cannot be had without accusations of racism being thrown about....always the same, whether houses of parliament or a bodybuilding forum...

Absolutely fcukin' ridiculous.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

neverhteless mega mate, I agree hardly any muslims would condone the molesting of a child, never the less, the religion DOES allow it, so what does that say about that religion. Do you not get my point


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

robsta9 said:


> neverhteless mega mate, I agree hardly any muslims would condone the molesting of a child, never the less, the religion DOES allow it, so what does that say about that religion. Do you not get my point


Yes mate, I fully appreciate that, but we also have a law in England that you must not wear silent shoes in London or you may be executed, pregnant women can urinate in a policeman's hat, you can be hung for X,Y,Z. But they are out of date and archaic, yet still written law. You see my point?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I see your point, but these laws were not condoned by a leader of the uk, the kiddie fiddling law was condoned by a modern leader of an islamic led country...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

robsta9 said:


> I see your point, but these laws were not condoned by a leader of the uk, the kiddie fiddling law was condoned by a modern leader of an islamic led country...


And one that was a bit of a bloody nutter hehe, of course these things need to be revised. But we must take into account that these countries are a long way behind us development wise as is obvious from how in most cases their religion dictates their politics/law. We have to be good big brothers not bullying a55holes, which is exaclty what we (mainly thatks to Bush) are.

I am far more worried that nobody seemed to ask any questions about Dr David Kelly than people getting het up about a teddy bear - oh wait, that's the point


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is a short clip of an imam explaining why allah encourages wife beating.






And another short clip of a debate about it on arab television.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Jelly, do you actually train at all? I mean lift weights. Because it seems that you just popped up from nowhere in order to insight some hate on the board, when one argument is made it is ignored and you bring up another heated topic. I find little point in trying to make an argument, it's clear that minds are made up and don't want to be swayed regardless of the rationale.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

David kelly, isn't he the one who wasn't killed by the gov't...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

JellyFox said:


> Here is a short clip of an imam explaining why allah encourages wife beating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"he will only get along with her if he practises wife beating",

lmfao:crazy:

My wife was watching that with me, and her comment was

"he's obviously a little man with a small penis"

lol, cracked me up.

Also, why can these preachers not talk instead of shouting. I'd like him to try and beat one of the birds up over here, he'd get beat to fcuk by one of the fat chav birds off the council estates....lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I never took any of tainted's post as racist.

I think it depends on the person on the other sides perception.

Maybe hypersensitivity or something.

I do think opinions can and should be given as long as to not offend. But being hypersensitive might be the persons problem on the other end if everything offends him/her.

At this point the person that actually didnt offend anyone other than the hypersensitive person is not racist.

Thicker skin guys.

Blatent attacks on fellow members is not allowed, I would hate this board to go up into flames like the American boards, I totally hate that.

we all can convey our thoughts and opinions without offending someone.

But you have to know, politics and religion are two topics that someone somewhere will find offensive.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

"A muslim woman knocked on my door last night.

I never answered it, i just looked through the letter box to talk to her. Just to see how she fuking liked it."


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Englishman applies for a job with the South African police.

Police Inspector says, "These are the best qualifications I've ever seen, just one test before you get the job. Take this gun and go out and shoot six blacks and a rabbit"

Bloke says "Why the rabbit Inspector?"

Inspector replies "Fantastic, you've got the job"

(Joke)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

megatron said:


> Jelly, do you actually train at all? I mean lift weights. Because it seems that you just popped up from nowhere in order to insight some hate on the board, when one argument is made it is ignored and you bring up another heated topic. I find little point in trying to make an argument, it's clear that minds are made up and don't want to be swayed regardless of the rationale.


Yes I train thank you.

You can't help being offended by what i say can you?

Islamic practices that are considered highly questionable in this country are practiced the world over by millions that isn't hate it is a fact.

Like you said we can be a big brother to them or a big bully.

I think we send millions in aid to places like sudan, pakistan where it is considered by the islamists as western interference. In afganistan the taliban burn food aid while people starve saying "foreign NGOs want to harm our future generations."

What I don't think we should be doing is making laws that do not allow legitimate criticism of Islam. If a muslim or anyone else can refute what I am saying, they can also refute the large communities of muslims globally where I have taken my examples of islamic practices from.

I fully understand and can say from experience that not all muslims follow strict interpretation of the Quran. Also, it is not my intention to stir hatred for muslims at all.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Good post ^^


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Well, I never took any of tainted's post as racist.
> 
> I think it depends on the person on the other sides perception.
> 
> ...


Good post Scott mate


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Well, I never took any of tainted's post as racist.
> 
> I think it depends on the person on the other sides perception.
> 
> ...


Once again wise words from Scott.

Thanks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> Good post Scott mate


That is one thing that happens with old age....lol

It is kind of funny about different personalities that don't match up too well.

I look at it like a magnet, sometimes you draw certain people in and the polarization is attractive (not physical guys), and sometimes it repels.

On any given day our polls can be positive or negative.

Two negatives don't polarize, neither do two positives.

You would be surprised at work many people are miserable and I find it strange making killer money and not being happy. For what ever reason this is I don't know but.

Just give them the time of day or even a smile and you can't believe how this can influence someone, it can truly make their day.

I do think people do have both good and bad in them and any given day can manifest this.

We can build up or tear down someone.

Building up someone helps both the person building up and also the person doing the building up, there is a reward here, this person may build you up one day.

But tearing one down, lowers the person you are tearing down and also makes stress on you that is not good for you or the other person, yet alone they do that back to you.

I myself try to build people up, it helps me. But I am kind of hard on my chick at times and she takes it as everything I am doing is cutting her down. Sure she is not perfect but I of anyone being the man in the house need to build her up more than anyone.

I have a lot of room to grow.

Sorry for going off topic, I see in the news the teacher is back home.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hackskii said:


> . But I am kind of hard on my chick at times and she takes it as everything I am doing is cutting her down. Sure she is not perfect but I of anyone being the man in the house need to build her up more than anyone.
> 
> I have a lot of room to grow.
> 
> ...


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

I repped you...cant remember if I left my name! Same goes for Bully!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Aha, it was you....cheers dude.

No you didn't leave your name.but thanks dude


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Englishman applies for a job with the South African police.
> 
> Police Inspector says, "These are the best qualifications I've ever seen, just one test before you get the job. Take this gun and go out and shoot six blacks and a rabbit"
> 
> ...





Porky Pie said:


> "A muslim woman knocked on my door last night.
> 
> I never answered it, i just looked through the letter box to talk to her. Just to see how she fuking liked it."


Oh ok I get it.... factual discussion about other races or religion is racists if you dont belong to said race or religion... racists jokes are not racists. No wonder things have been getting hot in here. Some of us were not informed.

Sorry guys I was missing the point all this time.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I myself try to build people up, it helps me. *But I am kind of hard on my chick at times *and she takes it as everything I am doing is cutting her down. Sure she is not perfect but I of anyone being the man in the house need to build her up more than anyone.
> 
> I have a lot of room to grow.


You been drinking Stella lately Scott?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No, but I think we are hard on the ones that we love.

I need to be stronger than her as I am a man.

Now I do feel that there is a hirachy of things where man is at the top, but I do try and treat her as I would treat myself.

I dont put her on a pedistule, but I dont berrate here either.

She is a good woman even tho I hardly ever get any sex


----------

